# Food Plot



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

What are some things that i need to think about when considering making a food plot? I found a pretty good area where the cows can't get to in between a creek and a nice bedding area. I've seen a lot of activity here and want to make a food plot. I want to attract pheasants and turkeys also. Is there any way of planting something that everything will like? Thanks in advance.
Greatwhitehunter


----------



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

First thing I would think is have the soil tested and adjust as needed. Your cooperative extension will usually test it for free. Then look at Cabelas or a Agriclutre store or feed store like Agway. They usually have some wildlife seed. If not contact your fish and game dept and ask them.


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 9, 2008)

When considering establishing a good food plot the key is preparation and weed control. If nothing has been planted in the area for some time I would suggets obviously a soil test to determine what crop would grow well in the area and to see what nutrients are lacking from the soil. I would then consider the other food sources around the area. Are you in an agricultural area where corn, soybeans and alfalfa are plentiful? If so I would look for a chicory, brassica turnip mix. You would need to replant this food ploot every year. If you want something perenial I would go with a rape grass, clover variety. This would provide a good stand for a few years but does require some maintanence in that you have to mow the clover at least once a year the plant will go to seed and become dormant. 
If agriculture is not so big in that area I would look at RR soybeans as it is easy to control the weeds and the deer love it. Or you could till up the plot this spring and keep it black all summer then plant winter wheat or rye in mid to late August. The key is preparation and weed control with whatever you chose to plant.

Oh and dont underestimate where the cows can and cannot go. . . they will surprise you. You might want to look at a solar powered fencer and a single strand of electric fence to keep the cows out.

Good luck!

Oh and all the wildlife will benifit from a food plot.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Cows are smart, they will get to it if they want. I work on a dairy farm and we have had cows jump up 5 feet just to get to a gallon bucket of mineral. I cows will also swim.


----------

